# Salidas y entradas balanceadas y no-balanceadas



## blizard of oz (Nov 6, 2005)

anduve conultando distintas paginas para conocer distintas consolas de audio y placas de sonido, y vi que muchas placas tienen salidas o entradas analogas *no-balanceadas*. Mientras que, por lo general las consolas y placas de mas valor, tienen salidas y entradas *balanceadas*. Alguien podria decirme la diferencia si es que la sabe? Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## flash_7 (Nov 15, 2005)

Las lineas no balanceadas son las que cuentan unicamente con dos hilos de conexion que serian el vivo (donde va la señal ) y la tierra, son las que utilizamos normalmente que van de los reproductores a las bocinas o las de los audifonos, y las balanceadas cuentan con tres hilos el vivo, la tierra y el neutro (que lleva la misma señal que el vivo pero desfasada 180 grados) estas se ocupan en las consolas, multitracks, microfonos etc.

Las lineas balanceadas tienen una mejor proteccion contra la interferencia electrostatica y electromagnetica por que si se introduce ruido a la señal original, mediante un operacional en configuracion diferencial se puede cancelar el ruido.

Aparte de la diferencia en sus impedancias (B=600 ohms, NB=1K) la ventaja de la balanceada sobre la no balanceada es que con la primera puedes cablear hasta 100 metros mientras que con las segundas solo puedes cablear 15 metros, ya que si aumentas a distancia aumenta el ruido inducido a la señal.


----------



## blizard of oz (Nov 15, 2005)

El hecho de que una linea sea balanceada o no incide en el tipo de conector o "ficha" que se use? Porque por ejemplo yo tengo una placa M-Audio con lineas no balanceadas y con conectores RCA, mientras otras placas vienen con conectores tipo Jack.


----------



## flash_7 (Nov 18, 2005)

normalmente si utilizan conectores diferentes para cada linea, por ejemplo si tienes un conector plug (como el de los audifonos)sabes si es balanceado o desbalanceado por el numero de arillos en la punta del conector si tiene 2 es balanceado si tiene 1 es no balanceado, este arillo si te fijas divide en 2 o 3 segun sea el caso la punta del conector estos segementos tienen continuidad con las patitas donde se soldan los cables dentro del conector que es donde van las lineas de señal,pero no tienen continuidad entre si 

aunque no necesariamente el conector determina el tipo de linea , y no hay problema si utilizas un conector balanceado para una linea desbalanceada ya que dejas sin conectar la pata que te sobra y o si tienes por ejemplo una salida balanceada tal vez en un autoestereo y no piensas conectarla a ningun amplificador o ecualizador y la quieres poner directamente en la bocina unicamente juntas los cables de neutro y tierra y con esto consigues cancelar la señal desfasada y esos dos cables los consideras como tierra y el que sobra seria el mas vivo. Esto es solo si tu quieres hacer tus propios cables si no simplemente compras el que necesites con el tipo de conector que requieras y listo.


----------



## juanma (Dic 21, 2008)

Buenas, por ejemplo, para el sistema de audio casero, que tipo de conexion conviene mas?

Para ir de la compactera al amplificador (menos de 50cm), señal balanceada o desbalanceada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, por ejemplo, para el sistema de audio casero, que tipo de conexion conviene mas?
> 
> Para ir de la compactera al amplificador (menos de 50cm), señal balanceada o desbalanceada?


¿ Tu reproductor de CD posee salida balanceada ?


----------



## juanma (Dic 21, 2008)

Entiendase compactera a mi Discman Panasonic   

Es un plug, asi que debe ser no balanceada Left - GND - Right


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajaj, yo tengo uno, es marca gemini, medio viejito pero anda, es de audio pro, esta lindo porque no tengo que llevar toda la computadora , y suena de lujo, como los viejos equipos gemini


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Entiendase compactera a mi Discman Panasonic
> 
> Es un plug, asi que debe ser no balanceada Left - GND - Right


No compliques lo que funciona bien y es sencillo.
Tienes salida sin balancear y entrada sin balancear, coloca un sencillo cable con malla con sus correspondientes fichas, armado prolijo y ! Listo ¡

Para convertir todo a balanceado necesitas como mínimo agregar 2 amplificador operacionales por cada canal de salida y por cada canal de entrada.


----------



## ALEX2050 (Nov 27, 2009)

flash_7 dijo:


> normalmente si utilizan conectores diferentes para cada linea, por ejemplo si tienes un conector plug (como el de los audifonos)sabes si es balanceado o desbalanceado por el numero de arillos en la punta del conector si tiene 2 es balanceado si tiene 1 es no balanceado, este arillo si te fijas divide en 2 o 3 segun sea el caso la punta del conector estos segementos tienen continuidad con las patitas donde se soldan los cables dentro del conector que es donde van las lineas de señal,pero no tienen continuidad entre si
> 
> aunque no necesariamente el conector determina el tipo de linea , y no hay problema si utilizas un conector balanceado para una linea desbalanceada ya que dejas sin conectar la pata que te sobra y o si tienes por ejemplo una salida balanceada tal vez en un autoestereo y no piensas conectarla a ningun amplificador o ecualizador y la quieres poner directamente en la bocina unicamente juntas los cables de neutro y tierra y con esto consigues cancelar la señal desfasada y esos dos cables los consideras como tierra y el que sobra seria el mas vivo. Esto es solo si tu quieres hacer tus propios cables si no simplemente compras el que necesites con el tipo de conector que requieras y listo.




Hola amigo Flash_7, ¡Cómo hago para conectar una señal no balanceada de un DVD a una señal balanceada de un amplificador ?
Saludos.


----------

